# NYC Century



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

The New York Century is coming up on Sunday September 9. Has any one ridden/planning to ride any of the routes (35 55 75 or the 100)? 

The registration is $60 until August 19 and $75 on the day of. 

I'm undecided as to my participation this year due to myriad of mitigating circumstances but would like to know what everyone else is doing.


----------



## davos (Aug 14, 2006)

*Rode this last year....*

Like all rides there are +/-'s so here's my take on it.

The +'s

Very sceneic ride in that you see just about everything NYC has to offer- neighborhoods, bridges, parks, even the beach.

Very reasonable fee to ride NYC streets although they are open to traffic!
Rest stops were well stocked.

Nice after party/finish - not the best I've seen but they did a nice job of it.

Supports a good cause.

Neutral- slow pace only reason i say this because it depends on what the rider wants to do/ fitness ability etc. Some see this as a easy century for the others it's no challenge at all.

The -'s
You ride on open roads so that means you will hit quite a few red lights in sections so, the pace will be slow negative for me and it was frustrating to stop every 100 yards in certain sections of the ride.

Markings are on the pavement *only* and if you do the cetury you really have to pay attention to them as there may be points where you don't see other riders to follow. the markings can get lost in all the stuff that's painted on NYC streets- it can be done just have to be aware of this.

Since TA uses parks and bike lanes at all possible time the bridges you will cross buch up real bad to the point where you will have to dismount and walk. There are some that involve steps so even if you get out early it can't be avoided.

Long ride to the city park etc.- but this is just due to my location in the city!

It was a one and done for me but I'm glad i did it as i saw things I never would have and rode streets trails that i never would have as well.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Its a fun ride. Did it many times. But Ill say this. After it, your forearms will hurt for a week becuase they will be so sore from being on the brakes the ENTIRE ride. Its NYC and there are lights to contend with every 100 yards, at best. So do the math. Youre stopping and starting almost constantly. But that aside, its a nice ride through NYC.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Did this on 9/9/01 on my old rigid mtb. Stopped on the Brooklyn Bridge early in the morning to take a photo of the skyline, then put my disposable camera down- the skyline never changes, I thought, so why waste film? 

Got a flat at about mile 98. Loved that the ride also went through some parks and on greenways. Pretty well-stocked, especially with free Krispy Kremes at the time. Free Ben & Jerry's at the end, and ice cream never tasted so good.

Took me nearly all day to do the ride, but it was my first (and so far, only) century.


----------



## lul77 (Jul 25, 2012)

i'll be doing it this year with a few friends


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

I've marshaled this ride five or six times so I'm biased but I really like this ride. (BTW, all of my comments are about the 100 mile route which is the only one that I've ever done.)

The cool thing about this ride is that it will take you to parts of NYC that you won't believe are NYC, particularly if you've never been to the Outer Boroughs. It's also nice that they stagger the starts so the 100-mile riders don't get hung up with the 15 mile riders (see Tour, 5-Boro Bike)

It's a good first century because, depending on how they route the ride, it's basically flat (last year, one quasi-meaningful hill in Brooklyn and one in the Bronx.) and, if it's too much for you, it has the most comprehensive sweep option of any ride ever - the NYC subway.

It also has the best-looking marshals. 

In my experience, there's only one spot where you're going to walk your bike - the Tri-Boro bridge (aka the RFK bridge but only to out of towners). I hate that bridge but the organizers don't really have much choice. Other than that, I've never had to walk in ten years of doing the ride.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

The only thing I hate about the Triboro is that it's been renamed after a Kennedy. 

Why do you hate the Triboro bridge? It's all we got until the retrofit the Throgs Neck and the Whitestone. The Queensboro is good but the Triboro has better views.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Dumbod said:


> I've marshaled this ride five or six times so I'm biased but I really like this ride. (BTW, all of my comments are about the 100 mile route which is the only one that I've ever done.)
> 
> The cool thing about this ride is that it will take you to parts of NYC that you won't believe are NYC, particularly if you've never been to the Outer Boroughs. It's also nice that they stagger the starts so the 100-mile riders don't get hung up with the 15 mile riders (see Tour, 5-Boro Bike)
> 
> ...


Dunbod touches on the positives and as BTW a thanks for dedicating you to time as a Marshall.

I've done it twice, but not in a few years. I've done about 15 centuries over the decades and found NYC to be one of the hardest, all because of the constant stops and starts at lights and stop signs. I finally figured out that it was hard (for me) because I was aiming for a pace that I was accustomed too on other centuries and that is impossible to achieve in NYC. It's definitely a century/ride for folks who love the city in that it takes you everywhere (except Staten Island, thank God). I personally can skip the Bronx, even though TransAlt takes pains to route you into some scenic (for The Bronx) areas. Thus if I do it this year I may skip the final 20 miles and bail and take the Wards Island bridge.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Christine said:


> The only thing I hate about the Triboro is that it's been renamed after a Kennedy.
> 
> Why do you hate the Triboro bridge? It's all we got until the retrofit the Throgs Neck and the Whitestone. The Queensboro is good but the Triboro has better views.


Why do I hate the bridge?

It has stairs on the Queens end and getting to each tower; the path is very narrow until you hit the reconstructed section going down to Randall's Island and the barrier is very low between the two towers allowing my fear of heights to kick in a major way.

Other than that, it's a great way to bike.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds good to me, The ride is tomorrow, everyone who was gonna do it with bailed out at the last minuet. I'm gonna give it a go.


----------



## lul77 (Jul 25, 2012)

hope everyone has fun... had to pull out of this bc my sister-in-law is having her birthday celebration that day instead of her real b-day


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I decided to do it this year. For all my complaining about it, its IS a nice jaunt through NYC and a good change of pace from all the hammering Ive been doing lately.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

Christine said:


> Did this on 9/9/01 on my old rigid mtb. Stopped on the Brooklyn Bridge early in the morning to take a photo of the skyline, then put my disposable camera down- the skyline never changes, I thought, so why waste film?


This stinks, did you get the pic at least?


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

rlb81 said:


> This stinks, did you get the pic at least?


No, but I have other nice pictures of the skyline that include the towers. 

Now that I think about it......today is 9/9. Hmm. 

Saw the memorial park recently that's built around the footprints- I was surprisingly moved, they did a nice job with it. Impossible not to get choked up going down there.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Finished the ride. Was a good one. But I have to rant..

I havent come across so many douchebags on two wheels on a ride in my entire life. Well...except for the a certain polular NYC bike club that for some reason God forbid you wind up riding in their group and you get between a few of them they freak out and have to cut you off and do everything in their power to get all back together..they suck all the time, but thats a story for another time.

Im talking about the FLAGRANT disregard NYC cyclists have for traffic law. Full on blowing lights (not slowing down and then going when its clear....I mean blowing the lights without even touching your brake), cutting off pedestrians in crosswalks, riding all over the road. Its like these people got their cycling traffic lessons from a NYC cabbie hopped up on ten coffees and a five hour energy. Right now there is a virtual war between NYC cyclists and the general public and press (especially the NY Daily News) and after this ride, I think Im siding more with the anti-cycling crowd. I have to sadly say....."our" bad reputation is well deserved. Sad.

That aside, the TransAlt people put on a good show.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Dumbod said:


> Why do I hate the bridge?
> 
> It has stairs on the Queens end and getting to each tower; the path is very narrow until you hit the reconstructed section going down to Randall's Island and the barrier is very low between the two towers allowing my fear of heights to kick in a major way.
> 
> Other than that, it's a great way to bike.


Back in my day sonnyboy, there were stairs on BOTH ends of the bridge. That's right, we had to zigzag down a steep, narrow ramp (that couldn't possibly have been OSHA-approved for wheelchairs) and didn't have a long, smooth Habitrail (tm) tunnel to enjoy. 

For some reason, the low barrier doesn't bother me. I'm just thrilled there's any path at all, unlike the Throgs Neck, Whitestone and Veranzarro (sp??).


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

Had a great ride yesterday, beautiful weather and thankfully missed a tornado by 12 hours.

As always with the NYC century a great support staff, great rest areas, and a good post
ride gathering.

The common problem among the years of this ride is the route markings. I do not
have an answer as how to improve them but trying to concentrate on pedestrians, cars,
road imperfections, lights, stop signs, etc as well as trying to look for the route markings
can at times be trying. I spoke with many people who added a few miles to the ride by missing
turns.

My hands are unusually sore today thanks to the rough surfaces encountered.
Only had to walk briefly to navigate stairs on one bridge. 

Overall a great ride. For any one conteplating this ride next year it really seperates it self
from other rides in that, at least my area, it's not a monotonous ride through country roads and endless corn fields, it's quite unique and enjoyable.


----------

